# Solved: Can't Remote Desktop to Server 2003



## Bascotie

Hi guys,

This is fairly recent actually. i was usually able to remote into our server. My co-worker still can. I'm running Windows 7 64 bit boot camp (on an iMac). The only changes I can remember being done are -> Windows update / Bootcamp update. Any ideas? X_X

Server is on


----------



## peterh40

Check that your user account is either a member of the local Administrators group or the local Remote Users group on the server.


----------



## Bascotie

Yup. Also, I checked the server to make sure i am listed under users that can remote in and I was. I use to be able to.. weird... X_X


----------



## peterh40

Also make sure you are using RDP client 6 or later and you make need to have NLA (Network Level Authentication) access enabled esp. for access to Windows 2008 servers.
Also check Local Security Policies on the Windows server to see if any rights/permissions have changed.

Also, check that two users haven't already left themselves logged in on RDP. On Windows 2003 you can only have 2 concurrent connections over RDP in Admin mode. You may need to clear the connections using TS Manager console.


----------



## Bascotie

peterh40 said:


> Also make sure you are using RDP client 6 or later and you make need to have NLA (Network Level Authentication) access enabled esp. for access to Windows 2008 servers.
> Also check Local Security Policies on the Windows server to see if any rights/permissions have changed.
> 
> Also, check that two users haven't already left themselves logged in on RDP. On Windows 2003 you can only have 2 concurrent connections over RDP in Admin mode. You may need to clear the connections using TS Manager console.


I'm using a Windows 2003 server. I was able to connect just a couple weeks ago fine. I went into TS Manager and disabled/re-enabled the RDP listing but still no go. My rights/permissions are the same as another user's who is able to connect.


----------



## Bascotie

Ok.. so I tried connecting using the ip address and it worked. Weird? Any ideas?

I set an entry in the Hosts file like this:

[ip address] [servername]

(no brackets)

Still curious about why it's not connecting though


----------

